# aluminium channel



## marcros (17 Apr 2013)

Does anybody use any aluminium channel? I am after a tiny offcut (3-4" long) of something where the bottom of the "U" is around 1" or slightly more, and the uprights are a minimum of 1". Ideally it would be 1/4" thick, but it only really needs to be thick enough to countersink a m6 or m8 csk bolt into. If it isnt quite thick enough, it isnt the end of the world.

Happy to pay for material and postage, but cant find a suitably small length on ebay. It isnt the type of thing that I am going to need again.


----------



## flh801978 (17 Apr 2013)

forwardmetals on ebay do alloy channel 1.5 " x 1.5" and 4.8mm wall thick and in 100mm lengths
That would suit if you want the 1" to be the inside of the channel

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aluminium-Cha ... 2321f3eb34


I could mill you some up from solid if you get stuck

Ian


----------



## marcros (17 Apr 2013)

Thanks Ian. Link sounds ideal- it is to sit over a piece of 3/4" ply and isnt to within a thou! The plan is that the ply is the runner for a thicknessing sled, the back of the channel stops it from falling off, and the front gives me some adjustment up and down. if it all works...!


----------

